# QUEBEC (CANADA) - M, 5yr, B/T, N



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73820869.91366.273714545978472&type=1&theater











I am a beautiful 5 yr old German Shepherd that is sterilized.
2012 for me is not going to be an easy year. My owner has sold my home as is not going to take me with him. I will absolutely be euthanized unless I can find a new family who will adopt me.
I live outside, in an enclosure and a heated dog house. I spend most of my time alone but I love people and crave attention. I would love to have someone who would take me out and play with me and give me exercise. I would really like to not be alone so much.
I have never lived inside a house so I will need some help adjusting and learning certain rules.
I am very excitable, surely because I do not get exercise, so small children might get hurt, because I do not know my own strength.
I do not like other cats and dogs, so ideally I should be an only dog
Do you have a spot for me in your home ?
*
Please contact Susan Rich 819-421-2253 or Julie Hess 819-421-0344*


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

It's too cold (even with a heated dog house) and lonely to be an outside dog, especially during the winter months. BUMP for this guy!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I have met several people from Quebec as I work with a Quebec owned company. I cannot for the life of me understand why those folks buy a dog and keep it outside.

This is quite common up there even though sometimes the temperatures drop below 0 degrees Farenheit in the winter often.

GSD's absolutely need to be with their families. Where is Quebec is this? The company I work with is in the same area code.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No idea. Copied and pasted from FB.  Not just living outside, but to be euthanized because the owner sold the home...unfathomable. If you know someone up here, please have them call and find out status.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> No idea. Copied and pasted from FB.  Not just living outside, but to be euthanized because the owner sold the home...unfathomable. If you know someone up here, please have them call and find out status.


Yeah, I think I will. Not sure if anyone at the company I work with wants a GSD, but I will find out. He is a handsome fellow too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Michelle - read the FB page (link at top). Sounds like she has rescue.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Michelle - read the FB page (link at top). Sounds like she has rescue.


Yes, I checked it out and I am happy this dog is getting a lot of concerned folks looking out for his welfare.


----------

